# Need Floridians Input



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

We live in Franklin, NC and are getting a new restaurant, Cody's Roadhouse. I know this is a chain that's popular in Fla and was wondering if y'all liked it. Is Cody's more on the line of a steakhouse, like say, Outback's or Long Horn, or is it more like TGIF or Apple Bee's? We're hoping for a very nice steak house.

Just curious who's eaten at Cody's and what you think of it.

Thanks

Julie (Mrs. T)


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Here's their website and very extensive menu Cody's Original Roadhouse

Sounds really good! Especially the chicken fried steak...I love chicken fried steak!


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi Julie,

Me and Margaret eat at one while we were at the Florida rally at Rock Crusher. Let me tell you, that was some of the best food I have eaten at a road house. They have steak on the menu but they are more in line with Applebee's. There are other road house restaurant's out there, but Cody's is head and shoulders above them all. Try it. I think you will like it.

Leon


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Looks like the Texas Roadhouse we have here in the Lone Star State.

Ah, my favorite place for succulent, smoked ribs!

Mark


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

mswalt said:


> Looks like the Texas Roadhouse we have here in the Lone Star State.
> 
> Ah, my favorite place for succulent, smoked ribs!
> 
> Mark


We have those to. I have never seen a codys?


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I use to stop at the Kennewick WA roadhouse every time we passed through town but then they stopped serving lunch so we now have to eat some where else. I sure miss the Roadhouse, good food and a lot of fun plus I love the Peanuts. If I'm ever close to Cody's Roadhouse I will eat there for sure.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Here's their website and very extensive menu Cody's Original Roadhouse
> 
> Sounds really good! Especially the chicken fried steak...I love chicken fried steak!


Stop it....you're making me HUNGRY!!!!


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks for the responses and thank you Skippershe for the website (I think). LOL

I looked at that website and drooled all over my computer! I think I'll be like one of those crazy people that camp out waiting for tickets and such. Only, I'll be camping in the parking lot in the Outback waiting for Cody's to open!

As soon as it opens and we try it, I'll report back.

Thanks again
Julie (mrs t)


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

All I gotta say is I'm with Julie!! Must wipe up keyboard.........drooling excessively!! I think me and my two boys could run up quite a tab at a place like this. We like Roadhouse Bar & Grill, ever since ElChico's Mexican Restaurant closed, in Tallahassee. Mexican food was okay, but their Cascabel Ribeye steak with stir-fried veggies, steak fries and frijoles was to die for!! Of course, a frozen 'rita or two didn't hurt, either.!! Always kept plenty of fresh, HOT chips and salsa on your table, too!! Will be looking for another one of those, when I get to travel (if I get to travel!). 
But, if you run across the Roadhouse, it's right up there, too. Ate at Applebee's, last night, and it was pretty good. Jimmy just LOVES those $7 hamburgers!!!








Darlene


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Kind of looks like a Logan's Roadhouse clone.

Bob


----------



## TallyASDMom101 (Aug 7, 2021)

tonka said:


> We live in Franklin, NC and are getting a new restaurant, Cody's Roadhouse. I know this is a chain that's popular in Fla and was wondering if y'all liked it. Is Cody's more on the line of a steakhouse, like say, Outback's or Long Horn, or is it more like TGIF or Apple Bee's? We're hoping for a very nice steak house.
> 
> Just curious who's eaten at Cody's and what you think of it.
> 
> ...


I'm from Franklin NC for a childhood stretch, Cody's is the absolute Best. Ya'll will enjoy this place the food is Fantastic.


----------

